# how can you transfer money from iran into uae?



## Savy1979 (Aug 8, 2012)

Guys/girls any ideas on the above?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

standard chartered perhaps?


----------



## faiZee (Aug 2, 2012)

Bank meli iran and sedarat iran


----------



## Jamidon (Aug 3, 2012)

standard chartered ....LOL


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

This is a problem our clients have faced for the last 9 months since the sanctions were tightened and the western banks started to refuse to handle transactions from Iran. I understand much of the business trade is now cash based with couriers. I believe today there are only a few Russian and Indian banks who will transact with Iran.

For an individual, it must very difficult to transfer money unless you carry it personally.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

One of our customers in Iran triangulates via Zurich.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

stewartc said:


> standard chartered perhaps?


lol!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

They can bring it to me in a big suitcase and i'll convert it into a lovely sea view 2 bed Shorelines apartment!


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> They can bring it to me in a big suitcase and i'll convert it into a lovely sea view 2 bed Shorelines apartment!


Isn`t it called money laundry....???


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I thought that this forum would not allow that kind of topic. As you know several countries are applying the sanctions and several financial institutions are NOT transacting with any Iranian banks.

The right thing to do is to ask the Authority I.e. CBUAE if there are rules in place for transferring amounts (e.g., family help). I guess there is none. 

We should not discuss this topic in this forum really.


----------

